# gnome3 und gentoo

## dtmaster

Ich war bisher lange gentoo user und immer sehr zufrieden.

Nun wollte ich mir gnome3 installieren.. Aber das ist unter gentoo ja eine qual. Bisher hab ich es noch nicht hinbekommen.

Ich habe eigentlich aufgegeben. Nach 2 stunden package.use , mask , keywords editieren und komischen blogs die nicht aufzulösen sind reichts mir.

Warum wird der user hier eigentlich so, ich nenne es mal übertrieben, entmündigt was die wahl seines desktops angeht?

Warum will man scheinbar, denn so einen eindruck macht es auf mich, bei gentoo nicht das man auf gentoo gnome3 installieren kann.

Mit kde 4.7.x gehts doch auch wunderbar ohne großartige probleme?

Ich denke man sollte es dem user selbst überlassen was er installiert. wenn er meint er muss es installen und es funktioniert was nicht.. Dann hat er halt Pech gehabt.

Ich werde noch ne nacht drüber schlafen und ansonsten die Distri wechseln. Sorry aber finde das echt besch*****

----------

## franzf

Welches gnome willst du installieren? gnome-3.0.2 (im tree) oder gnome-3.2.1 (im gnome-overlay)?

Im gnome-overlay gibt es unter status/portage-configs schon fertige package.unmask etc.

Warum das so schwer ist? Weil sich eben nicht jeder "aus Versehen" gnome3 installieren soll. 3.0 war ziemlich übel verbuggt, weshalb es auch hard masked ist. Wie bei vielen anderen Sachen gibt es auch Schwierigkeiten beim integrieren in gentoo - Gentoo-spezifische Bugs, Hardware-Probleme (wie es halt bei kde4 auch auftrat), Patches bereitstellen, und und und. Das braucht Zeit.

Gnome 3 ist halt noch recht frisch...

Und der Vergleich mit kde-4.7 hinkt gewaltig: Das gibt es schon deutlich länger als gnome3, .0-Releases sind auch hier nicht unproblematisch, allerdings ist kde4 schon lange aus der Beta- oder rc-Phase draußen (ich erinnere an die Aussagen bei 4.0/4.1(/4.2?) der kde-developer "this is not yet for production use!!") In wie weit gnome3 von den Entwicklern mittlerweile als "production ready" bezeichnet wird weiß ich nicht, bei der im tree erhältlichen 3.0er wurde ausdrücklich darauf hingewiesen, dass das nur für "early adopters" ist (AFAIR).

Damit sollte klar sein, warum es dem Gentoo-User nicht einfach gemacht werden soll: Es macht einfach noch zu viele Probleme, wenn ein User schon beim Unmasken nicht weiter kommt, wird er auch die möglichen Probleme nicht beheben können...

Wenn du es weiter mit Gentoo versuchen willst, sag uns wie und wo du dein Gnome herhaben willst, dann kann man auch wirklich helfen.

----------

## tazinblack

Hallo zusammen,

nachdem dieser Beitrag schon ein wenig her ist und ich grade eine neue Workstation aufsetze würde es mich brennend interessieren, ob man inzwischen eine "aktuelle" Version von Gnome einsetzen kann und wie der Weg dorthin in gentoo ist?

Mein gnome 2.32 auf der alten Workstation ist doch schon etwas in die Jahre gekommen.

Läuft das immer noch über den gnome-overlay oder gibts da auch inzwischen einen eleganteren Weg?

----------

## franzf

Das geht jetzt ales scheinbar schneller. Kaum war gnome-3.8.0 released war es auch schon in portage (nicht im Overlay!)

Aber so ganz rund ist es noch nicht:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/buglist.cgi?quicksearch=gnome%203.8.0&list_id=1645582

3.6 ist allerdings auch noch da, kannst also das nehmen bis 3.8 auch über Gentoo problemlos läuft.

----------

## tazinblack

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Das geht jetzt ales scheinbar schneller. Kaum war gnome-3.8.0 released war es auch schon in portage (nicht im Overlay!)
> 
> Aber so ganz rund ist es noch nicht:
> 
> https://bugs.gentoo.org/buglist.cgi?quicksearch=gnome%203.8.0&list_id=1645582
> ...

 

Na also, dann gehts ja doch mal weiter und ich dachte schon dass sich das tot läuft  :Sad: 

Gibts da irgend eine Anleitung? Wenn ich nur gnome bauen will, kommt immer noch Version 2 oder muss ich jetzt die 200 Pakete von Hand demaskieren?

Setzt Du 3.6 oder 3.8 schon ein?

----------

## franzf

 *tazinblack wrote:*   

> Setzt Du 3.6 oder 3.8 schon ein?

 

Gar keins  :Wink: 

Ich hatte 3.6 am Laufen für ein paar Wochen. Genervt hat mich dass mindestens einmal täglich die shell abgeraucht ist und mir dann die ganze Konfiguration zurückgesetzt hat ("böses addon" gab es keins - war nur das was gnome selber mitgebracht hatte ein wenig angepasst) - incl. theme... GRML!

Dass ich dann letztlich wieder zu kde zurück bin lag daran, dass es jetzt einen netten Patch gegen das Heulen des DVD-Laufwerks gibt [1]- und dass PulseAudio bei Gnome Pflicht ist, was bei manchen meiner Videos (.mkv) den Ton kaputt macht. Das aber nur mit gstreamer. Wo letztlich der Fehler war, weiß ich nicht. Da meine gesamten bugreports betreffenbd dem Gnome-Stack unbeantwortet blieben (nicht mal ne doofe Rückfrage wie "does not happen here, your setup PLZ" - übrigens bis heute (!)) und die GTK-Maintainer unfähig sind, sich zu entscheiden wie sie jetzt gtk_file_chooser mit SingleClick ausstatten [2], hab ich das Projekt Gnome für mich auf unbestimmte Zeit eingeschläfert  :Wink: 

[1] https://git.reviewboard.kde.org/r/109384/

[2] https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=121113

In meinem Overlay hab ich sowohl kdelibs-4.10.1 mit dem Patch aus [1] sowie gtk+-3.6.3 mit single click - falls es dich interessiert.

----------

## OCmylife

 *tazinblack wrote:*   

>  *franzf wrote:*   Das geht jetzt ales scheinbar schneller. Kaum war gnome-3.8.0 released war es auch schon in portage (nicht im Overlay!)
> 
> Aber so ganz rund ist es noch nicht:
> 
> https://bugs.gentoo.org/buglist.cgi?quicksearch=gnome%203.8.0&list_id=1645582
> ...

 

Ich setze jetzt seit Dezember auf Gentoo mit Gnome 3.6 und habe keine großen Schwierigkeiten mit dem DE. Von 3.8 lasse ich soweit noch die Finger von, solange es hardmasked ist und noch nicht rund läuft.

Bevor du jetzt die ganzen Pakete demaskierst, "empfehle" ich dir global auf den ~amd64-Zweig zu setzen. So habe ich es zumindest bei mir sowohl auf dem Laptop(KDE-4.10.1) als auch auf dem HTPC(Gnome-3.6.3) laufen und keine größeren Probleme.

----------

## tazinblack

Danke für die Info!

Ich hab jetzt KDE installiert aber so richtig wohl fühle ich mich damit auch nicht.

Na mal sehen, vielleicht gewöhne ich mich ja dran.

----------

